# Madison GM/DM looking for players for a 4 week game



## georbit (May 4, 2008)

I want to run a game starting May 17th or 18th and running just four weeks. I want to run either a short SW Saga game, short 3.5 game, or short D20 Modern/Future game. I will need about 4-6 players to be willing to dedicate 6 hours of time per game day for those four weeks. Please PM me as soon as possible if you can.

If its SW Saga that is decided upon it would be a rebel raid adventure. If it is a 3.5 game it will be a small dungeon delve into a Dragonlance set dungeon. D20 Modern/Future would be a post apocalyptic War of the Worlds setting where alien tech is the goal of the adventure. Let me know if you can play. Ideally it would be May 17th for 6 hours starting around 6ish, May 23rd or 25th for 6 hours starting at 6ish, May 27th or 29th for 6 hours around 6ish, and finally June 6th and "maybe" as an alternate june 7th starting 6ish for 6 hours. The Friday nights except for the first game would be best for me.

Characters can be created if you want, however if you don't want to create characters I can provide them and you can create the backstory.
Edit/Delete Message


----------

